# The early bird gets the fish



## Drizzt321 (Dec 17, 2013)

So I was up early this morning and decided to get some shots with my rented EF 100-400L on my 5D3. These were processed quickly via in-camera RAW processing before resizing on my work computer and posted. I still like them though


----------



## Drizzt321 (Dec 17, 2013)

More!


----------

